# offline/online Suchfunktion für meine eigene Homepage



## Swingman (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich möcht eine Suchfunktion für meine eigene Homepage implementieren, das man sowohl online als auch offline (also nachdem man meine komplette Homepage runtergeladen hat ) durchsuchen kann. Genauso nach dem Prinzip von SELFHTML. Siehe diesbezüglich http://de.selfhtml.org/ . 

In meiner Homepage möchte ich verschiedene Dokumente zur Verfügung stellen. Deshalb ist unbedingt eine Suchfunktion erforderlich um nach gewissen Suchbegriffen innerhalb dieser Dokumente suchen kann.

Wie könnte ich das Umsetzen ? Ich bin für alles offen Hinweise, Infos, usw. 

Danke für die Hilfe im voraus.

swingman


----------



## Gumbo (24. Mai 2005)

Schau dir doch an, wie es bei SelfHTML umgesetzt wurde und adaptiere die Idee.


----------



## Swingman (26. Mai 2005)

OK, darauf bin ich auch gekommen, aber ich in diesem Bereich ein blutiger Anfänger und deshalb habe ich meine Probleme um da ganz spontan durchzublicken. 

 Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch diese Frage gestellt, ob mir irgendjemand dahingehend weiterhelfen kann.


----------

